# Build #2! Extended scale 6 string



## Levi79 (Jun 30, 2012)

At it again. I enjoyed building my first guitar so much (which can be seen here) that I literally started on this the next day.

Specs:
6 strings
27 frets
26.22" scale (666mm )
Superstrat shape
Black Walnut body
Indian Rosewood bookmatched top
Wenge/Flame Maple 5 piece neck
Flame Maple fretboard w/ piranha tooth inlays (indian rosewood) and a cool 12th fret inlay
Schaller Hannes bridge
Schaller non locking tuners (3+3)
Seymour Duncan Distortions
Cream or white plastic binding on body and headstock (help me decide!)
Black fretboard binding
34mm body thickness (potentially thinner)


Here's what I have so far!

Indian Rosewood top, Black Walnut body






Planed the Walnut to thickness (that dust almost filled pictured garbage can  )





Top glued. There was a couple more clamps put after this.





Neck laminate glued. Love this combo!





After glue!





I have a drawn out plan that I'll post in a few days. I have a couple changes to make to it. 
Let me know what you think of my specs!


----------



## sibanez29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice! Nobody uses black walnut (my favorite), and I don't know why. It is so workable and looks great.


----------



## peagull (Jun 30, 2012)

That neck blank looks good enough to eat, just pour some cream on there!


----------



## supercolio (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn! It looks awesome. Sub away!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovin' the wood.


----------



## drenz (Jun 30, 2012)

That black walnut looks classy as hell, i'm definitely going to be investigating and looking for more pictures on it, as i haven't seen much of it before!


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah I'd say Black Walnut is one of, if not my favorite body wood. I had a Carvin DC727 with it and it was awesome. It looks great and sounds great. I'm kind of in the midst of setting up a little workspace in my garage. I'm buying a nice big bandsaw and a Rigid spindle sander hopefully this week.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 1, 2012)

I really like where this is going. Specs seem odd, but I think they will work awesome and growl like a mofo. Should also look and feel great if you are oiling it all up!


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 2, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I really like where this is going. Specs seem odd, but I think they will work awesome and growl like a mofo. Should also look and feel great if you are oiling it all up!


Thanks dude. I plan to do a Danish Oil finish on the body and headstock. I think I'm going to leave the neck raw. I know Wenge is very open pored and such, but if I don't like how it feels raw I can always just fill it and oil it.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 2, 2012)

Ahah!
You caught the luthery virus! Nobody can stop you now! 

Nice build btw!


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 2, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Ahah!
> You caught the luthery virus! Nobody can stop you now!
> 
> Nice build btw!


Haha oh yeah. I knew I wasn't going to be stopping at one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 2, 2012)

Is this much wood always wasted when doing this type of work? Seems like an awful lot of it just gets turned to dust and thrown away just from planing that thing down.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 2, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Is this much wood always wasted when doing this type of work? Seems like an awful lot of it just gets turned to dust and thrown away just from planing that thing down.


I completely agree with you. It was a painful experience to see all that wood go to waste. I bought that Walnut piece quite some time ago before my first build. It was before I really knew what I was doing, so I just bought a "body blank" size. I kind of overpaid for it too  You live you learn though.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 2, 2012)

This will be interesting  cool specs!


----------



## skeels (Jul 2, 2012)

I am skeels and I approve of this thread.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Is this much wood always wasted when doing this type of work? Seems like an awful lot of it just gets turned to dust and thrown away just from planing that thing down.


Not all the time. There's small trick while choosing wood that allow you to reduce waste, but there's always a lot.
To start, the best way is to buy directly by lumber. Then you can arrange your cuts to fit your need and decrease waste. But not anybody can afford lumber, resaw it, and even more use it...

And, I'd say: yes, it's a pity. But when you see people in US using ziricote or koa for stairs... Or a fellow that told me he had to use black limba for protection of walls to prevent chairs from touching it (in an hospital).... I think it's much more waste!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jul 3, 2012)

Checked your first build out, looks really good man. Where abouts in Alberta do you live?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like to plan a build or 2 ahead, and find a way in which offcuts can be used for something in another build. Sometimes the extra part in a neckthrough laminate can make strips for a neck if you use a scarf joint. Offcuts from a top can become a ukulele or cavity covers, fingerboard extras can be truss rod covers.

Hell you can use body offcuts to make book ends, bowls, pen holders, etc. Even the dust can be recicled in more than 1 way, just separate it properly, and take it to someone who can use it.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 3, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Hell you can use body offcuts to make book ends, bowls, pen holders, etc. Even the dust can be recicled in more than 1 way, just separate it properly, and take it to someone who can use it.


My leftovers will become a joint plane and a low angle plane. 
I also started some times ago a very small plane (don't the english term for that), with blade of 10 mm width.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 3, 2012)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Checked your first build out, looks really good man. Where abouts in Alberta do you live?


I live in a small town called Ponoka. About an hour south of edmonton and 2 hours north of Calgary.



scherzo1928 said:


> I like to plan a build or 2 ahead, and find a way in which offcuts can be used for something in another build. Sometimes the extra part in a neckthrough laminate can make strips for a neck if you use a scarf joint. Offcuts from a top can become a ukulele or cavity covers, fingerboard extras can be truss rod covers.
> 
> Hell you can use body offcuts to make book ends, bowls, pen holders, etc. Even the dust can be recicled in more than 1 way, just separate it properly, and take it to someone who can use it.


You're probably going to love what I'm currently doing with my mahogany scraps from my last build. I'll post it/them in here when I'm done. 
I like to use as much of the wood as I can though. I have a big piece of Walnut still left. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 4, 2012)

New Rigid spindle sander and a new(used) Delta Bandsaw tomorrow. I are excite. Then I can really get started on this.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 5, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> New Rigid spindle sander and a new(used) Delta Bandsaw tomorrow. I are excite. Then I can really get started on this.



Power tools are teh nutz! 

When I got my drill press I was like "ok ...thats the guitar bits done ..time to drill random shit"


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 5, 2012)

I keep trying not to buy power tools, because then I really won't be able to afford to make so many instruments 

I still only use my router and drill press


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 9, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> Power tools are teh nutz!
> 
> When I got my drill press I was like "ok ...thats the guitar bits done ..time to drill random shit"





scherzo1928 said:


> I keep trying not to buy power tools, because then I really won't be able to afford to make so many instruments
> 
> I still only use my router and drill press



Power tools are totally the shit. All my cashflow in the past few months other than my Axe II money has gone towards guitar building stuff. I never realized until I graduated and could actually move out that living with your parents is the shit  I definitely wouldn't be able to afford to do this if I didn't. Maybe if I went all crazy like scherzo and used a router and nothing else to build a guitar I could haha. Mad props for that though bro, especially since your builds all end up fucking awesome. I've bought all my powertools except my Rigid sander used and that has saved me a tonne of cash.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 9, 2012)

So this is my plan. I changed my mind a little bit on the body. I just traced out an RG on my plan but made the shape a little different in the end. I'm awful at drawing, and the bridge pickup won't be that close to the bridge, but it gets the main idea across.






Tentative headstock design.





Scarf joint glued up.





I was going to put this maple veneer between the neck and headstock in the scarf joint. It was on my bench and everything, but I totally forgot 





Body cut out on my new bandsaw  Another new toy is pictured here as well. Rigid sander. Loving it so far!





Did a little drilling with a forstner bit to lighten the body up a bit. Even though it's only going to be 33mm thick haha.





Indian Rosewood top planed and cut out. Ready to glue.





Lotsa glue!





All clamped up. I learned two lessons while clamping this top on.
1) I need to buy some more clamps
2) Be careful with your pressure, especially on thin woods and especially when that thin wood is over a chamber. I didn't even think about this when clamping (very stupid of me) and I cracked the top a bit. Thankfully not too badly and I don't think it's going to be an issue. Also, different style clamps all have their uses. Going to be getting some more quick grip style clamps in the near future.





My new (used) Delta Bandsaw. Got this for $300 on Kijiji. Put a new blade on it today and it runs like new! I'm really happy with it. Makes things go so much easier for me. You can see my little workspace in the garage in the background.





Things are definitely going alot easier the second time around now that I have a grip on the basics and have a little experience. And the fact that I've equipped myself pretty well for tools. Basically all my money has been going towards tools and parts since February haha. Taking advantage of living with the parents while I can. I want to move to the city now that I'm graduated, but I could only afford a shitty apartment. Can't make guitars in an apartment 

Edit: Also use clamping cauls from now on. Dummy.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 9, 2012)

My next buy this summer will be a planning machine (combined) and an under table circular saw. After it, I'll be weel equiped to start series builds. 

Your projects reminds me of my frist 8 string. Be carefull with angle pickups. As the strings are quite far for pickup poles, the two extreme strings won't ring as loud as the 4 center (but still, it works very great).


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 9, 2012)

You're not supposed to draw the tuners so the string passes through the middle. Other than that it looks like fine work so far.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice point!
There's this (the string is a little on the side) but even more: your tuners are not at the same distance of the edge of the headstock. It will look silly... :/
It depends on your tuners, but I generally use 15 mm as reference distance.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 9, 2012)

I know my drawing is awful  I know both of those things. I just drew it to try different headstock and body styles on a 27 fret neck.

And I forgot to mention that my angled neck pickup is going to be alot more subtle than that.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 9, 2012)

Body shape's ok for me, I guess.
But about the headstock, you should draw the correct one, evenif it's tryouts. I've spend several trying to draw the head of my next bass, trying to find something that fit, etc. I've found something that was great, I draw in the real dimension and with all the hardware... and took about the same time to readjust it.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll definitely be drawing it out again before I get there. Going to be doing the fretboard stuff next.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 9, 2012)

Mega jelly of your bandsaw, and that is a great looking top you got there! Any reason why you didn't want to do more chambering if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Purelojik (Jul 9, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Mega jelly of your bandsaw, and that is a great looking top you got there! Any reason why you didn't want to do more chambering if you don't mind me asking?



for tha djents!



lol seriously tho this looks wonderful


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 9, 2012)

Purelojik is actually almost right  I wanted the weight relief and the kind of open airy tone chambering can give, but I also didn't want it to cause loss of attack and tightness so I only did a little. If this doesn't have enough chambering for you, my next build will.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 10, 2012)

^Looking forward to it! I want to do a chambered build sometime too but I want to see a few other people's first. I don't quite know how different chamber shapes would affect the sound and all that kinda stuff so I'm not sure if I should just go ass wild and start making pretty holes or if I need to calculate things. Also am going to have to compensate for stomach contours, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 10, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Looking forward to it! I want to do a chambered build sometime too but I want to see a few other people's first. I don't quite know how different chamber shapes would affect the sound and all that kinda stuff so I'm not sure if I should just go ass wild and start making pretty holes or if I need to calculate things. Also am going to have to compensate for stomach contours, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


Yeah dude I'm no expert on the subject. I'm surprised I haven't been given shit yet for just using forstner bits  IMO wood choice is a pretty small tonal difference compared to pickup/hardware/pot choices etc. so I can't see different chamber shapes having a huge affect on the tone. Especially if you play higher gain stuff.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't believe that shape of chambers will affect tone. Size, I think, evenif it will be very slightly, but shape... I think making fantaisy chambered body is just a commercial argument.
And if you want to build something:





(it's incredible the quantity of shit you can find on google image  )


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 10, 2012)

The fuck?


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys. I can't decide if I want to put an indian rosewood veneer over the whole headstock, leave it as walnut or do a split design kind like Viks and my last build. Any thoughts?


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 13, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Guys. I can't decide if I want to put an indian rosewood veneer over the whole headstock, leave it as walnut or do a split design kind like Viks and my last build. Any thoughts?



I reckon the split like on your last build. Looks cool and is a continuing theme you could run through all your builds


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 13, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> I reckon the split like on your last build. Looks cool and is a continuing theme you could run through all your builds


That's what I was thinking too kind of. I'm already continuing the devils tail headstock design. I just think that the split design might look weird on a 3 + 3. I don't know though.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 14, 2012)

It was insanely hot outside this week, even hotter inside the garage somehow, so I didn't do as much work as I should have. But I did do some stuff.

Top all trimmed up.






Anyone else think that's gonna look cool?





12th fret inlay. Going to be made of Paua Abalone. Straight class. 





I made a fret slotting box!





But after cutting a couple slots with it I decided I like the old ghetto method a little better.





All slotted!





Truss Rod cavity routed. I really really need a router table. This was done very carefully with a router free hand and cleaned up to fit with a chisel and some sandpaper. Came out pretty decent I think. Took me along ass time though, especially comparing that it would have taken like 5 minutes with a proper router table and fence. Going to be making a router table out of an old cabinet in my basement quite soon. 





Stewmac order! Pretty small one this time. Got a few switches, a nut blank, a fret eraser, a router bit, some extra inlay saw blades and a pickup routing template.





Sorry about all the bad pics.
That's all for now folks.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking awesome!! The neck looks sexy as fudge.

Word of advice. I just got one of those pickup templates as well, but found it's way too big. I guess it's made to be used with pickup rings to hide the giant cavity. I'll stick to my homemade templates.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 16, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Looking awesome!! The neck looks sexy as fudge.
> 
> Word of advice. I just got one of those pickup templates as well, but found it's way too big. I guess it's made to be used with pickup rings to hide the giant cavity. I'll stick to my homemade templates.


I realized this as well.  I wish they were more specific on their site. I was thinking about using pickup rings anyways so I probably will.

Also re-doing the fretboard. I realized some of the slots were sort of cut at a 2 or 3 degree angle. Not making any exceptions on this build, so that board is going to be used for inlay practice and then probably other side projects after that. I could veneer and glue the slots, but it'd almost just be easier to make a whole new board, which isn't a big deal cause I have plenty of curly maple for fretboards and this piece was like 3-5$


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice!
I like the choice of woods.

About pickup templates, I tend to make one new every time, just because pu never have the same size. It slightly differs, from 0.5 mm to 2 mm, but it shits everything. If you have a too small cavity, it's hard to adjust it very well, and if it's too big, your only chance is to use a thickenning file...

Anyway, it looks very very cool! I'm waiting the inlay (fan of the band?  )!


----------



## Dommak89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy sh*t man, dat wood!

But what's the story behind the inlay?


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 16, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Very nice!
> I like the choice of woods.
> 
> About pickup templates, I tend to make one new every time, just because pu never have the same size. It slightly differs, from 0.5 mm to 2 mm, but it shits everything. If you have a too small cavity, it's hard to adjust it very well, and if it's too big, your only chance is to use a thickenning file...
> ...





Dommak89 said:


> Holy sh*t man, dat wood!
> 
> But what's the story behind the inlay?




Yeah. I hate making templates  It's definitely worth while though.

After The Burial? I am a huge fan, but that's now where I got the inlay idea. I wanted something to symbolize a constant, what better than a pi symbol? I was going to put an ouroboros around the pi symbol, but I thought that was too much.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 16, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> When I got my drill press I was like "ok ...thats the guitar bits done ..time to drill random shit"


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 17, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> After The Burial? I am a huge fan, but that's now where I got the inlay idea. I wanted something to symbolize a constant, what better than a pi symbol? I was going to put an ouroboros around the pi symbol, but I thought that was too much.


I was thinking about Pi band. (it's a French djent band, if I remember correctly?)
And I agree, the ouroboros would be too much.

About constant, it depends. You could have choosen a tons of others.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 17, 2012)

Perfect Headstock Is Perfect


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 17, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> I was thinking about Pi band. (it's a French djent band, if I remember correctly?)
> And I agree, the ouroboros would be too much.
> 
> About constant, it depends. You could have choosen a tons of others.


I struggled to find much else to symbolize that. And as soon as I thought of a pi symbol I needed to do it. I think it's going to look awesome. Well. As long as I can inlay decently that is.



iRaiseTheDead said:


> Perfect Headstock Is Perfect



Thanks sir!


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get to help you with the mockup but this is looking fantastic!


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 17, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Sorry I didn't get to help you with the mockup but this is looking fantastic!


No worries at all dude! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 18, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> I struggled to find much else to symbolize that. And as soon as I thought of a pi symbol I needed to do it. I think it's going to look awesome. Well. As long as I can inlay decently that is.


Yes, the pi letter is really nice, with nice curves and all. It's a very sexy symbol.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very small update. Unfortunately I haven't been doing much work on this in the past couple weeks, which really sucks. I was hoping to have it approaching the finish line by this time. I've been waiting for my Abalone to come in for the inlay! I want to do the inlay before attaching the fretboard to the neck just because I haven't done inlay before and if I were to put the fretboard on, then inlay and mess up it would be much harder to correct. I could do some of the body work, but I'd just like to have the neck done first before I go there. 

Anyways, pics.
Truss Rod installed





I made a little mod to my fret slotting miter box. Works alot better now.





Headstock veneer glued.





An awful picture and a sneak peak of Build #3.





Practicing inlay.





Inlay glued in with epoxy + maple dust. 





How my very first inlay came out. Not very good, but I know how to do better next time.





However I have a question for anyone who might know. I know that the best way to not see any filler/glue in an inlay is to route it more accurately. I used to big of a bit on some of it while routing and will be doing that differently, but I'm just curious why it's all grey in the gaps. I used epoxy and maple dust. What's the best way to get the glue to blend in well with the fretboard color? More maple dust?
Thanks!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it comes from light. Epoxy is it self a little dark (it darkens wood), and so, with a dark wood aside, it looks very dark. I think about something like this.

For routing inlay, personnaly, I use only a cisel of 3 mm (maybe less) sharpen to razor. I will use a knife also for the next to cut out better the outline, but personnaly, I use only hand tools. No more electric. Electric is only for the big work (planing, routing body shape, and stuff like this).


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 25, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Very small update. Unfortunately I haven't been doing much work on this in the past couple weeks, which really sucks. I was hoping to have it approaching the finish line by this time. I've been waiting for my Abalone to come in for the inlay! I want to do the inlay before attaching the fretboard to the neck just because I haven't done inlay before and if I were to put the fretboard on, then inlay and mess up it would be much harder to correct. I could do some of the body work, but I'd just like to have the neck done first before I go there.
> 
> Anyways, pics.
> Truss Rod installed
> ...



Epoxy, when dried, looks a bit grey itself. I think it's a simple matter of not enough dust there. If you want to get the inlays more accurately routed, use a dremel with Stewmac's router base.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool. I'll try using more maple dust next time then. And I do use my dremel with the Stewmac base, I just used too big of a bit. Thanks for the info dudes!


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 30, 2012)

After tonnes of time in practice, guess what I did?

Inlay material





Inlay cut out





Last practice route. Time to go onto the real fretboard.





Actual fretboard with the inlay. Pretty damn snug fit. now to glue it in. Pretty proud of that.


----------



## spilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Very tidy and that Paua looks great with the maple.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2012)

Niiiiice


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice!
One thing I'd do, is to cut the inlay into part on fret slot. It allows some adjustment and the cut is hidden by fret after fretboard is done.

Anyway, the junction is very clear so not a problem!


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 31, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Very nice!
> One thing I'd do, is to cut the inlay into part on fret slot. It allows some adjustment and the cut is hidden by fret after fretboard is done.
> 
> Anyway, the junction is very clear so not a problem!


Fuck. Why didn't I think of that!?


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 31, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Fuck. Why didn't I think of that!?


héhé.

That's why the forum is here.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 2, 2012)

Update!

Inlay epoxied in





Fretboard, meet neck blank





Starting to look like a neck!





Had a little bump in the road flush routing the neck blank to the fretboard size. Thankfully this came off clean and I could find the chip.





Glued back on, can't even tell that it happened now.





Fretboard binding started. 





Managed to route the binding channel so you can see a thin strip of maple beneath the binding. Turned out better than I expected.





Started radiusing





Dat inlay





Headstock





I made a little planning oopsie... Now sure how I'm going to route the binding channel from the fretboard to the corners on the headstock. I use a dremel 4000 with the stewmac router base/edge guide and the fretboard is higher than the headstock and the router base has nowhere to ride. If that makes any sense. Any ideas here? All I can think of is doing these parts with a chisel or free handing it with the dremel flex shaft attatchment. Both of which scare the hell out of me.... Haha.


----------



## Necromagnon (Aug 3, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Glued back on, can't even tell that it happened now.


Because the pics is too blurred.




Levi79 said:


> I made a little planning oopsie... Now sure how I'm going to route the binding channel from the fretboard to the corners on the headstock. I use a dremel 4000 with the stewmac router base/edge guide and the fretboard is higher than the headstock and the router base has nowhere to ride. If that makes any sense. Any ideas here? All I can think of is doing these parts with a chisel or free handing it with the dremel flex shaft attatchment. Both of which scare the hell out of me.... Haha.


Cisel. Dremel, free handing, will be sure catastrophic. I'm defender of "when it's risky, hand tools will make less damage".
For the next, you'd better route the binding channel of the headstock before gluing it, like Rusty does on is twins is buildings right now. But I know this situation, I'va made the same mistake on my bass... 
I've done it with my 3mm cisel, and it works (almost) fine.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 3, 2012)

Good god that neck looks ridiculously clean so far! The fretboard looks awesome with the inlay now that it's been radiused and cleaned up, and that binding looks great! Definitely a good choice with leaving a bit of the maple showing.


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking awesome so far dude! Very clean.

Sucks about your wenge tear out ...I had the same thing happen to me ...fucking scary shit! Glad its totally fixable though.

When I was doing mine I was like "la la la ..nicely routing away" ...*WEEEEEEEEEE RIPPING ROUTER WOOD CRUNCH NOISE* *arse prolapses*...."FFFFFFFUUUUUUU" 

Looking forward to more updates


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Because the pics is too blurred.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know haha. My iPhone has been taking awful pictures lately and I'm not sure why. Like, worse than usual. It'll make the NGD pics look even sweeter with a nice camera 

I definitely realize it should be done before now. Time to buy some smaller chisels I guess. 



BlackMastodon said:


> Good god that neck looks ridiculously clean so far! The fretboard looks awesome with the inlay now that it's been radiused and cleaned up, and that binding looks great! Definitely a good choice with leaving a bit of the maple showing.



Thanks dude! It means alot!



TankJon666 said:


> Looking awesome so far dude! Very clean.
> 
> Sucks about your wenge tear out ...I had the same thing happen to me ...fucking scary shit! Glad its totally fixable though.
> 
> ...


I didn't even get mad haha. I saw that it came out cleanly and automatically thought to myself "this could have been alot worse". Which is weird for me. I'm usually that guy who just gets mad and cusses  Not to say I didn't do that a little bit.


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm amazed at how this is coming along! I await more updates and cannot wait until the final product. I think once things settle with uni i might try to start a project of my own, however I have no skills at such a thing

Keep it up man!


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hah I didnt even spot how awesome the grain on the wenge is! Too busy admiring your handy work.


----------



## Necromagnon (Aug 4, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> I didn't even get mad haha. I saw that it came out cleanly and automatically thought to myself "this could have been alot worse". Which is weird for me. I'm usually that guy who just gets mad and cusses  Not to say I didn't do that a little bit.


What self controlled man. I can count the things I broke just because one little thing goes wrond... 



RickSchneider said:


> however I have no skills at such a thing


No one is born with such skills (I guess your mom would hate you if you born with cisels in hand  ).


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 15, 2012)

RickSchneider said:


> I'm amazed at how this is coming along! I await more updates and cannot wait until the final product. I think once things settle with uni i might try to start a project of my own, however I have no skills at such a thing
> 
> Keep it up man!


Dude I've never done any woodwork or any work with tools at all before my first build. You just have to learn, and to really learn you have to really want to do it. The only way to get into building is to just jump in. Take the first step and buy Melvyn hiscocks book.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 15, 2012)

Been a little busy in this awesome place in the past week. Little family holiday. Got back last night and worked on this for about 11 hours today.





Got the headstock binded. Bought the smallest chisel I could find and went to town. Learned the hard way to bind a headstock before attatching the fretboard. One small mistake turned into a couple hours of extra work. 





Neck pocket routed, this thing is going to have crazy access. I mean all the way up to 27 effortlessly.





Insanely tight fit. It took me a couple minutes to get this in there and out of there haha.





Armrest chamfer and body binding channel routed. I think I might retire my stewmac edge guide for binding channels and get some real router bits with the sized bearings. Just feel the results could be alot cleaner that way.





Back chamfering





This picture is full of awesome.





That's it for today.


----------



## acexxxoasis (Aug 15, 2012)

looks good cant wait to see her finished


----------



## Necromagnon (Aug 16, 2012)

Dude, is it your bike? You did it yourself or ordered it? It looks very insance! One day I'll build mine... When I'll be grown up...



And I've already used all the words I could to talk about your guitar, si I won't say anything.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 16, 2012)

It's dads bike. I wish it was mine haha.


----------



## quoenusz (Aug 17, 2012)

great work! keep it up!


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Aug 19, 2012)

Looking sweet Levi, the binding on the headstock looks especially tidy, well done


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 19, 2012)

Had the nice camera out so I decided to take a few pics


----------



## BaconBeardman (Aug 19, 2012)

...nice calendar...


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 20, 2012)

BaconBeardman said:


> ...nice calendar...


Why thank you!


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 20, 2012)

Shaped the neck today. Nice and thin.

Starting out






Getting there






All done!






Volute






Niiice and thin


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks pretty damn nice! Did you use a rasp or spokeshave for that?


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 20, 2012)

I used a rasp mostly with some help from my Rigid sander, random orbital sander and a surform.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 20, 2012)

That is nice and thin, too thin for me.


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 21, 2012)

:O Every one of those pictures makes me wanna see the final product more and more !! I love the path you're headed with this !


----------



## jon66 (Aug 21, 2012)

I would've sworn I commented on this before, but it appears not.

SIIIICK looking work though man.


----------

